# الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )



## ashrafadel (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*بسم الثالوث المقدس

إنهارده أنا جايبلكم معايا صوره من تصميمى لتماف أيرينى 
وده بعد ما لقيت إن فى أعضاء كتير عايذه صورة لتماف ايرينى 

اسيبكم مع الصوره*​








*بركة صلواتها تكون معانا آمين*​


----------



## geta (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*

انا اول مرة ادخل الموقع دة والمنتدى وبصراحة كنت داخلة مخصوص ادور عن اى صورة او اى شى عن تماف ايرينى بمناسبة عيد نياحتها وفعلا لائيت احلى واجمل صورة انا فعلا متشكرة ليكم اوى على الصورة دى وياريت اكون صديقة دايمة ليكم


----------



## Tabitha (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*

ربنا يباركك يا اشرف
بجد فنان


----------



## ashrafadel (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*

شكرا يا geta والحمد لله ان الصوره عجبتك ومنوره المنتدى


----------



## ashrafadel (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*

شكرا يا Anestas!a  وربنا يباركك وميرسى لاهتمامك بالرد على مشاركاتى


----------



## صوت الرب (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*

شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا:yaka:


----------



## عصام شفيق غالى (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*

********
شكرا للموقع العظيم اللى جمعنا فى عيد وزكرى نياحة القديسة الام العظيمة الام ارينى اللى اعطت حياتها الممتلئة معجزات وبراكات لكل هزا الجيل باكملة لاننا ضعفا ء ومحتاجين لمثل هزة الام المباركة للصلاة من اجلنا والتشفع من اجل العالم  كلة بركة صلاوتها ونياحتها تكون معنا اجمعين وبركة وصلاة كل القديسين المرشيدين السابقين لنا و لها بركتهم تكون معنا ومعكم اجمعين


----------



## عصام شفيق غالى (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*



عصام شفيق غالى قال:


> ********
> شكرا للموقع العظيم اللى جمعنا فى عيد وزكرى نياحة القديسة الام العظيمة الام ارينى اللى اعطت حياتها الممتلئة معجزات وبراكات لكل هزا الجيل باكملة لاننا ضعفا ء ومحتاجين لمثل هزة الام المباركة للصلاة من اجلنا والتشفع من اجل العالم  كلة بركة صلاوتها ونياحتها تكون معنا اجمعين وبركة وصلاة كل القديسين المرشيدين السابقين لنا و لها بركتهم تكون معنا ومعكم اجمعين


[Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]
:fun_oops:


----------



## ashrafadel (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*



> شكرا
> شكرا شكرا
> شكرا شكرا شكرا
> شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
> ...



شكرا *يا صوت الرب * لمرورك


----------



## ashrafadel (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*



> شكرا للموقع العظيم اللى جمعنا فى عيد وزكرى نياحة القديسة الام العظيمة الام ارينى اللى اعطت حياتها الممتلئة معجزات وبراكات لكل هزا الجيل باكملة لاننا ضعفا ء ومحتاجين لمثل هزة الام المباركة للصلاة من اجلنا والتشفع من اجل العالم كلة بركة صلاوتها ونياحتها تكون معنا اجمعين وبركة وصلاة كل القديسين المرشيدين السابقين لنا و لها بركتهم تكون معنا ومعكم اجمعين



شكرا ليك *يا عصام شفيق غالى* على مرورك


----------



## mansor1_2000 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*

*صورةجميلة ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ashrafadel (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*

شكرا *يا منصور* لمرورك


----------



## red_pansy (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*

*تسلم ايدك بجد رائعه جدااااااااااااااا*
*ربنا يباركك ويقويك:yaka:*​


----------



## ashrafadel (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*

ميرسى *يا red_pansy *لمرورك وشكرا على كلامك الرقيق


----------



## ashrafadel (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*

ميرسى *يا red_pansy *لمرورك وشكرا على كلامك الرقيق


----------



## mohraeel (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*

ميرسى تسلم ايدك
بركتها معاك ومعانا يارب​


----------



## ashrafadel (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*

شكرا *يا mohraeel *على مرورك وبركة امنا ايرينى تكون معانا كلنا


----------



## ashrafadel (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*

شكرا يا اخوتى لكل الاهتمام والتشجيع


----------



## ashrafadel (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*

*ميرسى ليكم يا اخوتى*​


----------



## ra.mi62 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*

شكرا كتير


----------



## ashrafadel (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*

ميرسى ليك *يا ra.mi62 *على المرور


----------



## socialworker (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*

*بركه صلواتها تكون معانا​*


----------



## christin (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*

*رووووووووووعه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ashrafadel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*

شكرا ليك يا *socialworker*


----------



## friendlove (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا اشرف فعلا صورة جميلة جدا *​


----------



## تماف ايرينى (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*

انا من محبى تماف ايرينى على فكره دى قديسه عظيمه و عملت معايا معجزه عظيمه انا كنت مستنيه المعجزه دى من زمان


----------



## تماف ايرينى (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*

انا بشكرك يا اشرف على صور تماف ايرينى فعلا ربنا يباركك


----------



## ga_shetoos (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الى كل محبى الأم إيرينى ( أدخل وقول رايك )*

صور جميله بجد ربنا يباريك حياتك


----------



## @JOJO@ (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لتعبك يا اشرف وربنا يباك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (17 أبريل 2009)

جميلة جدااااااااااا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

صورة جميله جدا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2009)

روووووووعه يا اشرف 

ميررررسى على الصوره
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 أبريل 2009)

*روووووووووووووووووعة جدا
بركة صلواتها تكون معنا امين
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (18 أبريل 2009)

*صورة رائعة شكرا اكتير*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**


----------



## اكليل الشوك (18 أبريل 2009)

جمييييييييييييييييل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فادى ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ماريولينا (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اوي علي الصوره الجميله دي ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## lovely dove (21 أبريل 2009)

بركة صلواتها فلتكن معنا جميعا اميييييييييييييين 
مرسي يا اشرف علي الصورة الجميلة دي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kingmena (22 أبريل 2009)

جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## SALVATION (22 أبريل 2009)

_بركة صلاوتها فلتكن معنا ولالهنا المجد الدائم الى الابد _
_امين_
_شكرا كتييير اشرف_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## amad_almalk (23 أبريل 2009)

بركه صلواتها فلتكن معنا امين
مرسيىىىىى يا اشرف
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------

